# FE Result: Got 56.16 % and still says "FAIL"



## prk

*My diagnostic report shows: 77 questions are correct for AM. 29 questions are correct for PM. It means (77/120+29/60) = (0.64 + 0.48)/2 = 0.5616. i.e. 56.16% and still says FAIL.*

*Is there anybody who is in the same boat?*


----------



## Vinsanity

POST YOUR DIAGNOSTIC AND I CAN GIVE FEEDBACK, SORRY FOR YOUR RESULT.


----------



## chajjar

Wow. You should have passed! That is very strange. It says in the review books that the passing cutoff score is 110/240 which is only (45.88%). You should have every right to know what the actual cutoff was, and how close you were!

At least you got your result though. The NCEES sent my result to my state board for further review. And they gave me no reason why they did this.


----------



## mnichols

What state did you take your test?

We were told that a 115 would make the case. We studied with that in mind. One friend has recieved his scores and got a 115 (excaclty what we thought), he did not pass. Another got a 120, he too, did not pass.

This is very frustrating. I am still waiting on my results, doesn't look too good for me if the 135 is accurate!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

That is exactly why you should study with the mindset that 240 is the cut score, and work towards that. You are setting yourself up for failure by guessing a cut score and working towards that lowered expectation.


----------



## snickerd3

cut score and percentage correct are not the same. This is one of the drawbacks to the new diagnostic forms...they give enough information to be dangerous. It better helps to tell you exactly where your weaknesses are but is being used improperly to try to calculate things that are not calculateable.

Simple pass/fail with the faguer strength and weakness diagnostic seems like the better option.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> *We were told that a 115 would make the case.* We studied with that in mind. One friend has recieved his scores and got a 115 (excaclty what we thought), he did not pass. Another got a 120, he too, did not pass.


Who told you that and why did you swear by it?

I'm with wilheld here.


----------



## STEEL MAN

from MRL's PPI check this link so that youll know your score isnt 56% but below 50% realisticly and who knows, the cut score is unknown.

/&gt;http://forums.ppi2pass.com/Thread-FERM-diagnostic-exams


----------



## mnichols

My friends and I, between all of us, have taken several different prep courses. In these courses they tell you this. Of course, it is not written in stone.

With that, it isn't like we stopped studying or working the test when we felt we had 115 ponts. This was just somthing that we thought helped us during our studying, for example, when we took practice exams and were scoring 48-52%, we felt that we had a good chance of passing the exam.


----------



## roadwreck

mnichols said:


> My friends and I, between all of us, have taken several different prep courses. In these courses they tell you this. Of course, it is not written in stone.
> 
> With that, it isn't like we stopped studying or working the test when we felt we had 115 ponts. This was just somthing that we thought helped us during our studying, for example, when we took practice exams and were scoring 48-52%, we felt that we had a good chance of passing the exam.


I guess you were done a disservice then if you were told this and it made you feel comfortable about your practice tests. The reality is that no one knows the cut score, and feeling that you have a good chance of passing anything if you only get ~50% of the questions right is a scary thought process to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

roadwreck said:


> .,.. feeling that you have a good chance of passing anything if you only get ~50% of the questions right is a scary thought process to me.


This. Especially if we're talking about people starting down the path of engineering...


----------



## engineergurl

I wonder what would happen if I only got about 50% of my work correct... hmmmm...


----------



## roadwreck

engineergurl said:


> I wonder what would happen if I only got about 50% of my work correct... hmmmm...


they'd call you a weatherman...

...or weather woman in this case I suppose


----------



## engineergurl

^^^ nice one... made me smile for the first time today!


----------



## mnichols

Really Funny, I guess. Everyone knows that the FE is NOT a direct reflection of the work we do on a daily basis.

But carry on!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Wow, your weatherman is that good? I wish ours could be right that often...


----------



## snickerd3

mnichols said:


> Really Funny, I guess. Everyone knows that the FE is NOT a direct reflection of the work we do on a daily basis.
> 
> But carry on!


Neither is the PE for most people... so what's your point?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

snickerd3 said:


> mnichols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Funny, I guess. Everyone knows that the FE is NOT a direct reflection of the work we do on a daily basis.
> 
> But carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is the PE for most people... so what's your point?
Click to expand...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> mnichols said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Funny, I guess. Everyone knows that the FE is NOT a direct reflection of the work we do on a daily basis.
> 
> But carry on!
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is the PE for most people... so what's your point?
Click to expand...

I think I'm in love.


----------



## chaocl

prk said:


> *My diagnostic report shows: 77 questions are correct for AM. 29 questions are correct for PM. It means (77/120+29/60) = (0.64 + 0.48)/2 = 0.5616. i.e. 56.16% and still says FAIL.*
> 
> *Is there anybody who is in the same boat?*


I heard from long time ago...your PM exam should be more than 30....which is more than half....if your PM score is less than 30 and your AM should be more than 80.

Anyway, don't worry too much. I fail once total score 111 (April 2008) passed on the second try (Oct, 2008) during the second study that I focus on things that I made so many error on the first exam. I not only solve the problem but think why this problem and how it relate to others......

You will pass next try. good luck.


----------



## Civangineer

I have received a 68% overall on the FE, in the state of VA, in the past and still have not passed it.


----------



## Blake

Your name is "you're wanting", and you can't play the man's game, you can't pass the FE, and then tell your wife your troubles. 'Cause only one thing counts in this world: Passing.


----------



## Leon

I am still waiting for the FE exam result of Pennsylvania. I got about 164~168 points during several mock exams. And I was told that you could pass if you can get about 70% right answer in the total of 240 points (120x1 AM, 60x2 PM).

Hope it's helpful to you

Thanks

Leon


----------



## prk

Here is my diagnostic report.

The first number is the total question, second is the number of correct answer, and the third is % Correct.

Sorry for inconvenience. I will try to attach the file if I can.

1 Mathematics 19 12 63

2 Engineering Probability &amp; Statistics 8 6 75

3 Chemistry 11 6 54

4 Computers 8 8 100

5 Ethics &amp; Business Practices 8 7 87

6 Engineering Economics 10 6 60

7 Engineering Mechanics (Statics) 8 3 37

8 Engineering Mechanics (Dynamics) 5 2 40

9 Strength of Materials 8 2 25

10 Material Properties 8 2 25

11 Fluid Mechanics 8 3 37

12 Electricity &amp; Magnetism 11 5 45

13 Thermodynamics 8 3 37

14 Surveying 7 3 42

15 Hydraulics &amp; Hydrologic Systems 7 3 42

16 Soil Mechanics &amp; Foundations 9 4 44

17 Environmental Engineering 7 3 42

18 Transportation 7 4 57

19 Structural Analysis 6 1 16

20 Structural Design 6 5 83

21 Construction Management 6 4 66

22 Materials 5 2 40

1.zip


----------



## Bigu

I thought you said 77+29 correct but as far as I see you have 65+29 and that 's123 correct answers. I think you need at least 140-150 to have a chance (at least) but probably around 160-170 should do it.


----------



## Bigu

One more thing I'd like to mention. As far as I know the 70% it's not true, basically you need somewhere around 130-140 correct answers. I've been doing my research this year and I think I read on forums and spoke with 30 people. The highest score which failed it is 126 posted Today. If you know higher scores which failed let me know, but I don't want percentages.


----------



## The Car

Addtion skills need work.

Udden, udden


----------



## Leon

My understanding that you shall get at least 165 of 240 to pass the FE exam.

Please let me know if I am wrong.

Thanks

Leon


----------



## Alex_

This is the procedure:


----------



## Alex_

*This is how raw score is determined: *

*(Note: this is for old exam format which had 140 + 70 instead of 120 + 60 questions)*

http://books.google....re%2070&amp;f=false


----------



## Leon

Alex

Thanks for your post. So approximately 70% shall be the pass rate.

Thanks

Leon


----------



## Bengoshi

prk,

how did you study for the prob/ stats &amp; computers? You did well on those two areas.


----------



## Monalisa

Bengoshi said:


> prk,
> 
> how did you study for the prob/ stats &amp; computers? You did well on those two areas.


The question is not for me but let me add you something that helped me. I studied statistic with the 'khan academy' website and it was so helpful: http://www.khanacademy.org/. I decided to deeply study this subject since it was on my AM end PM parts.


----------



## Thunnda PE

Seems like you struggled most with the core principles (Statics, dynamics, etc.) Check out the free Texas A&amp;M review or maybe a local review course could be a good starting place for you. Good Luck!


----------



## prk

Bengoshi said:


> prk,
> 
> how did you study for the prob/ stats &amp; computers? You did well on those two areas.


I did not prepare good for prob/stats. However, I studied from Linderburg and SchoolofPE.com for computer.


----------



## fba0861

I studied for the subjects where I am not very good at. And did not spend a lot of time on my strengths. Your diagnostic report gives a clear picture of what you should concentrate on the next time.

Don't give up!!


----------

